# marking fish?



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm interested in breeding some livebearers and I wanted to know if there was a safe and humane way to mark fish so I can keep a proper record of them. I'll probly have 3+ males each generation and at least 6 females and thats not including fry I would have to keep seperate to keep fry from one female from mixing with fry from another female. I was thinking about about taking pictures but incase I have two females that look incredibly similiar I would like another option.


Incase anyone was thinking it I'm buying new tanks for this I'm not craming these in my 10g.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I label the tank itself.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I would have multiple females in the tank and if by some chance I choose two that look alike I want a way to keep them separate


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is to notch or slit one of the fins. But the fish risks infection and the fin will grow back. Guppy breeders will catch one batch of fry, separate the males and females, then keep the sisters together in a labelled tank. You are right to keep records. If you keep two separate lnes of livebears, you can avoid many birth defects (such as bent spine) by crossing the lines back together every 3 or 4 generations.


----------

